# Buying a Macbook Pro



## Footer (Oct 23, 2015)

We are going to buy a Macbook Pro with our new video system. I need to be able to run Q-Lab... so locked in to Mac there. I won't be editing on this machine, looking just to do playback to 1 projector. What model should I get? Are the integrated graphics good enough to drive a 1080p output? Should I up the ram beyond 8gb? 

Yes, I know faster is better... but is it really here?


----------



## Amiers (Oct 23, 2015)

If you got the funds to upgrade the RAM I would. Over time RAM decays and the computer slows down, so to speak.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Oct 23, 2015)

Buy the extra RAM. If I'm not mistaken, isn't RAM no longer user swappable on the MBP? I swear I remember hearing that it isn't anymore. We just did a show on our Mac Pro with 16gb of RAM with audio cues and 2 projectors and had some small issues with performance during tech. These were all static images and we used the keystoning tool inside of Q-Lab to stack the projectors for more lumens. I couldn't imagine doing a show on less.


----------



## Bubby4j (Oct 23, 2015)

Amiers said:


> If you got the funds to upgrade the RAM I would. Over time RAM decays and the computer slows down, so to speak.


RAM does not decay.

Computers typically get slower over time for one of these reasons:

Software gets more features, needs more resources to run properly
The storage medium (HDD, SDD) can get slower over time (no other component slows down over time), not by a ton though
Other than that, processors, RAM, etc, doesn't slow down. It either works or it doesn't.

Additionally, RAM doesn't make a computer faster. It just allows you to do more. Either you have enough RAM for a task, or you don't.

When you don't have enough RAM a computer will start using the HDD/SDD as RAM, swapping areas of RAM to and from it. Very slow.

So, get plenty of RAM, but eventually you'll see no returns on it. Upgrading from 4GB to 8GB (or maybe 16GB if you'd use it) would be worthwhile. Upgrading from 16GB to 64GB isn't worth it. (unless you're doing some VERY VERY RAM intensive stuff, rare that you need this much).

bdkdesigns is correct about not being able to add more later though. In the latest MBP it's soldered to the board. Get as much as you think you'll EVER need.


----------



## DuckJordan (Oct 23, 2015)

For a video playback device I wouldn't spec anything less than a 3.8ghz processor, and 16 gigs of ram this solidifies you for a good 2-5 years depending on how fast technology advances.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubby4j (Oct 23, 2015)

DuckJordan said:


> For a video playback device I wouldn't spec anything less than a 3.8ghz processor, and 16 gigs of ram this solidifies you for a good 2-5 years depending on how fast technology advances.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk



Just keep in mind GHz != speed. They're only roughly related.

Some processors can get more done in a single clock cycle. The only reliable way to compare speeds is to look at benchmarks.


----------



## Colin (Oct 23, 2015)

When we bought two MacBooks for this purpose in February, we got the 15" version with the 2.5GHz i7 and 16GB RAM. I think there was an option to upgrade the on-board graphics, which we took. We ran 1080p to two projectors (from one MacBook) plus audio cues with no major issues, only encountering some choppiness when messing around with QLab's video effects (just to see what QLab could do--we really did that processing while making the content instead of in QLab where it eats resources). So while I'm sure a lesser machine would be fine for a single projector without lots of effects applied in QLab, given that we did run into a ceiling when really pushing it with QLab's processing I would advocate maxing out everything you can on the MacBook. You'll not only have a reliable machine for sending to one projector, even using modest effects in QLab, but also will have a little room to grow too. QLab's effects gobble resources but can be super convenient when you realize you need something quick in tech, and then you'll be glad you didn't skimp on the computer.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes, a dedicated video card will help, depending on what else you have the program doing. You could get away with an integrated video if you know that you aren't going to do much with it. The biggest hit with most computers is how fast that they can access the files. Being that this has the PCI flash type storage, I would probably just focus on the video card. If you can up the RAM, go for it, but if you have to choose one, go for the video card.


----------



## techieman33 (Oct 23, 2015)

If all your doing is running qlab and playing back video files you don't need much computer. The base 15" macbook pro with 16GB of ram is going to be plenty of computer. I would probably go ahead and get the 512GB SSD just to be sure you have plenty of storage, you might not even need that depending on the content.


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 23, 2015)

I agree. As a playback machine to 1 projector, you do not need much of a computer. Your original 'specs' are good to go.
Simple video playback is mainly all cpu doing the work - decompressing the compressed video and just churning it out. So get the fastest cpu you can afford.
8GB of motherboard RAM is plenty for playback. I know of some machines for a TV Studio that has only 8GB RAM per machine for live multi-display playback. The cpu, graphics card and its VRAM, and the SSD are doing all the work, all the time. 
It is when you add effects to the live playback (blending, geometric correction/keystoning, scaling, re-position, etc) that sufficient VRAM from the graphics card, as opposed to motherboard RAM, is important. On-board graphics may suffice in some cases, and since this shares RAM from the motherboard, it would be useful to be able to allocate more of this RAM to the on-board graphics. A 3rd party graphics card will have its own VRAM - these days minimum 1GB is good, more better.
I don't know the Mac pro specs, but I think these days, they come with the Samsung M.2 PCIe SSD. If so, that's more than fine. A 128GB is minimal since it is not for editing, rendering, etc. You can always offload used files to external drives for archiving.

ThomasL


----------



## firewater88 (Oct 23, 2015)

Just ordered a 15" MBP to run some audio plug-ins with our new board, but also use it to run as a secondary video source. There were only 2 options to pick from with the MBP, processor speed and size of SSD. Fixed 16GB of Ram only. Went with it maxed out, as it will be several eons before I get another upgrade on this machine.
Dedicated graphics is nice. The MBP has a built in HDMI plug, but if you need other, you need to buy the thunderbolt adapters.


----------



## NickVon (Oct 23, 2015)

I have a MBP. it's 2010, 15" with an i7 (2.66ghz), 8GB ram (ddr3) and a Descrete Video card. (geforce 330m 512mb)

It runs Qlab just fine both video and static jpg images. It is worth nothing as mentioned above that doing effects sucks up more resources and it can stutter a little bit.
You're a veteran here so I don't want to preach to you.  Figuer53 has some articles about the best way to encode and render files for maximium effeciency that are great and well worth taking a look at. I don't normaly run super efficient video/images and this 5 year old MBP still runs stuff fine. 

You will be solid on even a base 1100$ model for a modern MBP. 

That said what everone else said here I'll reiterate. 16mb RAM upgrade (is a cheap life extending upgrade right off the bat, that can get more expensive down the road being Mac/Apple closed system) You'll find the computer more responsive with a "descrete" 3rd party video card rather then the Intel Integrated HD chips. Then throw in the fastest CPU you can with your budget. I'd even say you could keep your internal HD fairly small, though SSD is still a must. (running your media from a firewire drive works just fine as far as bandwidth goes for anything that i've encountered.

http://www.apple.com/shop/buy-mac/macbook-pro?product=MF841LL/A&step=config#

It looks like you can't ge the descrete video cards (no Radeon apparently) in the small/cheaper MBP configuerations....typical. If you have the extra 200$ up the processor, if you got an extra 800$ step up to the MBP 15" with descrete video. (2800$) That said I do believe teh 1099 base 13" MBP would suite your needs just fine based on what you said you'd use it for. But Future proofing as you know is always something to consider as well. As my MBP can attest, my near top of the line 2010 model is trucking along nicely still.

[EDIT]
I presume you need the portabitliy of a Laptop. If not in comparison to the high end MBP the base Mac Pro (trash can tower) gives you a HUGE power jump for base price of 3000$ One that you can edit video and do anything else on to your hearts desire. 

I also wouldn't neglect the various insundries needed with any mac purchase (tower or laptop) things like Video adapters (the extra long power cable for the laptop brick) protective case? USB hub, (newer ones only have 2 USB I believe), optical drive, thunderbold to firewire 800/400 dapter (for things like audio interfaces/cameras), etc


----------



## Footer (Oct 23, 2015)

Well, I went ahead and picked one up at good old best buy an hour ago. Went with the 15" base model. We won't be doing that many effects in cue-lab. We don't really create theatre here, we playback videos people hand to us and I just need a good way to go there. The price jump from the i5 to the i7 and the more ram was worth it in my book. First Mac I have ever purchased. Granted in the the last year I have bought two iPads for audio, 7 iPod touches for the box office scanners, and now this mac... Something must be wrong with me. Damn vertical apps that only run on Apple gear. I did buy some apple stock awhile back, I guess I just want to help out...


----------



## techieman33 (Oct 23, 2015)

Footer said:


> Well, I went ahead and picked one up at good old best buy an hour ago. Went with the 15" base model. We won't be doing that many effects in cue-lab. We don't really create theatre here, we playback videos people hand to us and I just need a good way to go there. The price jump from the i5 to the i7 and the more ram was worth it in my book. First Mac I have ever purchased. Granted in the the last year I have bought two iPads for audio, 7 iPod touches for the box office scanners, and now this mac... Something must be wrong with me. Damn vertical apps that only run on Apple gear. I did buy some apple stock awhile back, I guess I just want to help out...



I agree on the apps, but I do understand it. The iPads, iPhones, etc just plain work. The devs only have to design for a limited hardware selection, and it's usually pretty good hardware. I imagine it helps cut down on tech support costs as well. There are so many very low end android devices out there are just plain junk. It can't be easy explaining to some irate customer that the app they want to use won't run on the crap tablet they bought, or why it's not working right. The hardware and software on Android is just so all over the place it has to be pretty hard to keep up with from a support viewpoint.


----------



## firewater88 (Oct 23, 2015)

techieman33 said:


> I agree on the apps, but I do understand it. The iPads, iPhones, etc just plain work. The devs only have to design for a limited hardware selection, and it's usually pretty good hardware. I imagine it helps cut down on tech support costs as well. There are so many very low end android devices out there are just plain junk. It can't be easy explaining to some irate customer that the app they want to use won't run on the crap tablet they bought, or why it's not working right. The hardware and software on Android is just so all over the place it has to be pretty hard to keep up with from a support viewpoint.


Agree for apps for our industry (although there is a nice rta for Android). I'm all mac at work (I pads, original Mac pro, I mac's and MBP) , for those reasons. I love my android phone and will never go to dark side for my phone...


----------



## Mwchris (Oct 23, 2015)

I know you already purchased but something to take into account is the retina screen. Those are going to require a bit of power from the onboard video card. For that reason if someone intends to buy a MBP with Retina and output HD video I'd strongly consider the model with the discreet card, which is the top of the line model. I also, personally, will not buy a machine with less than 8 gigs of ram and a SSD.


----------

